# [San Diego, CA]Mythusmage Available for Your Group!



## mythusmage (Jul 17, 2004)

I need a group.

Downtown San Diego and places close by (I use public transit).

Serious inquiries, no passive/aggressive types.


----------



## moritheil (Sep 22, 2005)

You seem determined to find a group in person.  The link is still in your sig, so I gather that that hasn't happened.  Are you, in fact, only considering face to face gaming?


----------



## Satori (Oct 3, 2005)

'ello,

-I'm making the rounds trying to put together a group.

I'm in Solana Beach, CA and I work in Kearny Mesa.  There is another guy on here from Otay Mesa also looking for a group.

If he responds, then we'll have him, his wife, me, my fiance...and possibly you!  

5 players make a good gaming group...but this is still theoretical, as I haven't heard from anyone yet.

Post here or send me a PM and we'll exchange e-mails.


----------

